# Fiona's tree house



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Look what we found on our walk yesterday. Think she climbed it? 










I started up and she followed me for 3 stairs to the first platform all by herself. Then she proceeded back down to do zoomies around it, lol.

I thought to myself I know she can do this open risers and all, bet she's playing me. I clipped her lead on and she beat me to the top 



















We also enjoyed the boardwalks and fields 




























It was a beautiful day.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures! That "tree house" is amazing, and so is Fiona for getting all way to the top! VERY cool!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great job Fiona! Beautiful pictures and beautiful girl....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How absolutely wonderful!
(you make me feel guilty sometimes....not a good dog mom....we don't do neat stuff like that  )


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Now that she can swim, there's no stopping her!!!

That's incredible...what great places you have to walk. I might just have to look you up when we get back east again.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great trip to the top of the treehouse. What beautiful pictures of Fiona on your walk.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That really looks like a great place,she did great,the tree house reminds me of the old mid west fire towers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Where was your walk? The pictures remind me of an old camp in Canton, Camp Ponkapoag - but I don't think it is there anymore. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

What a neat find. When I saw the pictures, I was thinking that is the kind of thing that Cookie would climb OK, but then decide that going back down was too scary!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a great place! It is one of the sites you told me about? We're probably heading to Kingston in July/Aug and I'm looking forward to checking the sites out you suggested. Are there bikes paths too? Hubby and SIL will probably want to take their bikes while my daughter and I walk the paths with the dogs.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> (you make me feel guilty sometimes....not a good dog mom....we don't do neat stuff like that  )


 Stop It Barb, we all know what a great dog mom you are. How many folks stick a squirrel stuffy in a hole for their old boy for instance.



Penny's Mom said:


> Now that she can swim, there's no stopping her!!!
> 
> That's incredible...what great places you have to walk. I might just have to look you up when we get back east again.


She is out in the water trying to help get the fish in when I hook one up now.




cubbysan said:


> Where was your walk? The pictures remind me of an old camp in Canton, Camp Ponkapoag - but I don't think it is there anymore. Beautiful pictures.


About 30 miles south of there. Very lucky to live in a place with so many conservation areas at hand. This one was new to me. I swear it was off limits to dogs back when... till another dog walker mentioned it.



paula bedard said:


> *It is one of the sites you told me about? *We're probably heading to Kingston in July/Aug and I'm looking forward to checking the sites out you suggested. Are there bikes paths too? Hubby and SIL will probably want to take their bikes while my daughter and I walk the paths with the dogs.


Nope, it was a new to us one. Many paths around here are user friendly for easy biking like the one I mentioned to you a while back. That one I mentioned is a best bet, close by and easy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> What a great place! It is one of the sites you told me about? We're probably heading to Kingston in July/Aug and I'm looking forward to checking the sites out you suggested. Are there bikes paths too? Hubby and SIL will probably want to take their bikes while my daughter and I walk the paths with the dogs.


When I lived around there, we used to go to Borderland State Park ( very dog friendly ) in Sharon / Easton MA. It has a lake, streams, lots of woods and fields. Sometimes they even host dog shows.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous picutres-what a beautiful area to go walking. 

Love Fiona's tree house!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> How absolutely wonderful!
> (you make me feel guilty sometimes....not a good dog mom....we don't do neat stuff like that  )


I thought the same thing--and we really don't have anything that cool here! Steve, those are fabulous shots and Fiona is just stunning (as usual).


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Every Single One of your Dogs has led the CHARMED life..... Wow. What a great photo tour of your day together. She's just so gorgeous and regal looking. Fits right in the the beauty of nature.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful pics, looks like Fiona had a lovely walk and she just loved that tree house


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Place! Dogger Heaven! Glorious Day too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love Fiona's tree house. My previous golden would climb a ships ladder to my step sons treehouse.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Where was this? Sounds like It could be near me. Looks great!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pictures and a beautiful beautiful girl!


----------

